# Padauk weapons



## Grenadier (Jan 9, 2008)

While I was at the last International Martial Arts Symposium, my eye did catch a bo made of African Padauk wood.  

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Characteristics_of_padauk.html

It's a very beautiful, deep orange colored wood, seems pretty strong, yet, not quite as heavy as other woods, such as Purpleheart, etc.  

Does anyone have any weapons made from padauk?  If so, I'd certainly love to hear about your experiences with it, since I'm thinking about buying one for a friend's upcoming birthday.  

Thanks!


----------



## harleyt26 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello Grenadier,thanks for the link,the bo and arnis sticks look great.I will be adding to my collection.I do have a paduak bo and eku both made by Crane Mountain Weapons.The bo is great it is light and is very nice on the days my back is acting up.I prefer a bo with a little more weight but it seems to be strong enough.The eku was very beautiful but it recently broke during a demonstration.It was probably my fault,I should have been using a heavier eku because of the amount of power I was putting into the techniques.I should have saved that one for kata practice.It also looked like it was already cracked,maybe a flaw in it from the beginning.Paduak is a beautiful wood but must be steel wooled and reoiled occasionally to keep it bright,it darkens as it ages.
Tom Hodges


----------

